# RIP Carsick



## Evad

It has sadly come to our attention that Carsick passed away over the weekend. 
He was found dead on saturday night of a suspected drug overdose.
Gutted to lose another fellow bluelighter and friend.

Leave all your thoughts and wishes here, it will eventually be moved to the BL shrine.

RIP Michael


----------



## parttime crackhead

Fuck. Bad times.

I didn't know him, but he seemed like a good guy from his posts on here. Condolences to his friends, family etc.

RIP


----------



## captain codshit

Sorry to hear this. Thoughts go to family and friends. RIP


----------



## Damien

.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Im so sorry to hear that  

may he R.I.P.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Didn't really know him that well either, but still a very sad moment. Seemed like a nice guy . RIP fella.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

OMFG. harshness  hard to know what to say... he always seemed like a together guy whenever we spoke on msn. Really makes you take a step back and think about shit...

So sorry to hear this news


----------



## Inso

R.I.P. Carsick


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow. We seem to lose BLers all the time. Our friends,... this sucks.


----------



## gannetsarewe

RIP God save us, another man dead.


----------



## eDDe9

What a fucking shame. Truly genuine and intelligent guy who would always look out for others. 

RIP Jasper


----------



## junglejuice

RIP man


----------



## Shambles




----------



## Delsyd

Rip


----------



## Tenchi

Fuck.  Another member of the BL family taken away from us too soon.   RIP.


----------



## The RZA

Even though I'm new here and didn't know him, I'd like to offer my sincere condolences to his family and friends, awful news indeed.

To you guys on here who got to know him very well through Bluelight and clearly thought a lot of him, sorry you have to hear this has happened.

Peace.


----------



## felix

gutted.


----------



## xxkcxx

Dammnnn.



I always get said when I see RIP threads, but this is the first time I've really recognized the name.


RIP


----------



## jackie jones

Rest easy, Carsick


----------



## andythetwig

*Bummer*

Oh what a great dollop of shit news that is. I met carsick about 7 years ago at a couple of Glades, a planet angel or three, the usual Bluelight nonsense. Hearing about this has made me feel glad I have enough going on in my life that I forget to take drugs any more.

He was a really warm, open guy, but (back then) he was also an enthusiastic nihilist. He always travelled alone, but knew people from everywhere.

Every person who comes on Bluelight should know they are dancing close to the fire. Occasionally one of us falls in. The longer we stick around, the more this is going to happen. It doesn't get any easier either. As long as we learn, grow, keep the doses under control, testing the pills, checking the sources, we're paying our respects to the fallen- aren't we?

R.I.P. Jasper, I hope heaven isn't like sobering up a muddy field near Reading.

/edit of course it isn't, HEAVEN DOESN'T EXIST


----------



## JonL

Rest in peace Michael. Hope you find yourself in a happier place now.
Il miss our weekly pint and chatting shit about K holes.


----------



## Swerlz

weak. 

RIP dude


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Damn.

I think he's the only BLer I've seen and really noticed on the board that has gone


----------



## Tranced

FFS not another one. Stop dying people. 

RIP Jasper. Hadn't spoken to you in a while but was wicked having you a part of the glade camp in 07. In my thoughts and all that.

x


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

damn 

RIP


----------



## Riklet

Really gutted to hear this, fucking sad news man, was one of those that seemed fairly local that I assumed i'd bump into at some point... 

Always seemed like a genuine guy n shall be much missed.  RIP


----------



## Mariposa

Although I didn't know him well, I recall seeing photos and that he had many friends around here.  My  is with all of you and his family, RIP.


----------



## Public//Enemy

RIP 

Wishes go out to family and friends.


----------



## discopupils

Really sad news 

RIP  x


----------



## monstanoodle

We lose too many lovely, wonderful people in this world...


----------



## chuchu

Hope he is in a better place. Rip and condolences to his family.


----------



## leigh12

fuck 2 in one day , thats fukd 

RIP matey


----------



## koneko

RIP Carsick


----------



## n3ophy7e

So tragic  
R.I.P Michael


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Oh no.  Another needless death.  I recognised the user name from across the site and wish to offer my most sincere condolences to friends and family.


----------



## RedLeader

This is terrible news.  Like many others have said, this is a name that I definitely recognize and know.   My thoughts go out to all of his friends and family.

RIP


----------



## ladyinthesky

Rest in Peace


----------



## Bearlove

sincere condolences to his family and friends - I think this is the first RIP thread where I actually recognise the person .

Rest in Peace - Carsick


----------



## Bomboclat

damn 

RIP man


----------



## Kava

Never knew I could cry over someone I never met. Guess I was wrong. 

  What can you really say about something so unjust? 

rest Peacefully.


----------



## TheSpade

Harsh news. Such a shame.

R.I.P. mate.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Still can't believe it. I was going to reply to a PM he sent me a week ago...

R.I.P.


----------



## Miss Peks

Such shit news. 

RIP. I hope you're in a better place.


----------



## masaz

Bad times  RIP man


----------



## wibble

Really bad news. RIP.


----------



## Hedonistic Angel

I woke up this morning to a text telling me about this... I was glad, I'd rather that then have read it on Facebook. I hadnt spoken to Jasper in a while, but used to occasionally. I also had the pleasure of his company at a couple of meet ups in London. He was a real character, and not one easily forgotten. 

This is such a sad sad thing to have happened to someone so young. What an absolute waste of a life.

Please heed this as a tragic warning. We've lost enough bluelighters through needless accidental overdoses. 

Rest In Peace Jasper. x


----------



## Valkyrie

Rest in Peace


----------



## Cornishman

I remember carsick. 
Let this be yet another grim reminder to us all. 

R.I.P. mate


----------



## Don Luigi

This is so fucked up, and I'm really shocked - especially as I saw him sign onto MSN on Sunday.

He was a really sound bloke and I truely hope there was an envyiable place waiting for him.

Rest In Peace



Scott


----------



## adam562

Damn. Terrible news.  

RIP Carsick. Hope you're in a better place right now.

Even though I don't know the extact details, this really makes me think just how precious life is and how it could be taken unexpectedly away by our choice of 'hobby'.


----------



## Don Luigi

It seems that, every year, the period following immediately after the new year brings tragedy to the forum.


----------



## The Kid

Shit, what terrible news. 

I only ever chatted to Carsick occasionally, but he often gave out good advice. 

I know he didn't believe in any sort of after life, but RIP.


----------



## felix77

I didn't know him but judging by the posts here he was well liked. Rest in peace...


----------



## MeDieViL

Rip


----------



## superhed

I'm new here and never knew the guy but the death of someone so young under such circumstances is just so very very sad. RIP man


----------



## swanhaggisman

"In memoriam. These were comrades whom I had; there are no better. They remain in my mind, and the enemy will never be forgiven. The “enemy” was their mistake in playing. Let them play again, in some other way, and let them be happy."

Philip K. Dick


----------



## dr seuss

RIP 

so sad  i can only echo all the lovely words already said.


----------



## muttonchops

very sad. R.I.P Carsick


----------



## Medi57

RIP  sad to see you go


----------



## IRL.icecoolmadness

.Rest In Peace.


----------



## Acid4Blood

This is such unbelievably saddening news. 



			
				andythetwig said:
			
		

> Every person who comes on Bluelight should know they are dancing close to the fire. Occasionally one of us falls in. The longer we stick around, the more this is going to happen. It doesn't get any easier either.



So so true.



			
				andythetwig said:
			
		

> As long as we learn, grow, keep the doses under control, testing the pills, checking the sources, we're paying our respects to the fallen- aren't we?



Unfortunately not. Those who choose to be wreckless with drugs will do so, regardless of our efforts in harm reduction & regarless of their knowledge in harm reduction. Carsick was a smart man with tendencies of wreckless behaviour. 



			
				H.A. said:
			
		

> This is such a sad sad thing to have happened to someone so young. What an absolute waste of a life.
> 
> Please heed this as a tragic warning. We've lost enough bluelighters through needless accidental overdoses.



^this.  To ALL the bluelighters we've lost over the years..... R.I.P.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Condolences.


----------



## ChinbarWhalloped

Sad news 

R.I.P Carsick


----------



## g1zzl3

Shit another one has been lost 

RIP Man


----------



## sunsetter

shocked to lose another bl,seemed an intelligent guy,
take care folks,


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Sad news.

I was going to meet up with him last Wednesday as he was going to help me find my way around Bristol but we got snowed in.

Ah shocked  

Rest in peace


----------



## g1zzl3

Oh Double Shit, He's a fellow Bristolian aswell then??

Now that topped it off, fuck
RIP


----------



## Link_S

R.i.p


----------



## WarmRushes

Rip  You'll be missed.


----------



## FunkyAlfonzo

Another person that I would count as a friend that I have met in this wonderful community dies.  I met him quite a number of times, and although it has been a long time since then he's not someone you easily forget.  A friendly, highly intelligent, thoughtful guy and will be remembered as such.


----------



## Mr.T

Rip


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

andythetwig said:


> R.I.P. Jasper





Hedonistic Angel said:


> Rest In Peace Jasper. x





dr seuss said:


> RIP





FunkyAlfonzo said:


>



Sad circumstances to hear from you all again.

But I hope you're all prospering in your chosen ways. 

Carsick certainly was old skool BL.


----------



## B9

Sad sad news


----------



## panic in paradise

my heart goes out to you and yours

RIP


----------



## nipsa123

As other have said, Carsick always seems to up for it, but in control... what a tragedy 

My thoughts go out to all his friends and family at this sad time.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Fuck fuck fuck fuck 

Couldn't have met a nicer chap, I knew his flatmate who died also from a drug overdose but didn't know he was going down a similar path.

RIP man..


----------



## been head

really sad news 

RIP


----------



## Boffhead

RIP

Please be careful guys


----------



## duck_racer

Terrible news.

RIP Jasper.


----------



## duck_racer

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Sad circumstances to hear from you all again.
> 
> But I hope you're all prospering in your chosen ways.
> 
> Carsick certainly was old skool BL.



What is the quote and bout friends, weddings and funerals?

Some old names on this thread.


----------



## glitterbizkit

Wow, this was unexpected.    I never actually met carsick, but we exchanged a few PMs - he was a really thoughtful, caring person, that much I know.

RIP.


----------



## tambourine-man

Well this is pretty fucking shit.

And here I am thinking life's harsh because I lost my fucking debit card in the snow.*

RIP Jasper.

I hate to beat the harm minimisation 'thing' at this time, but there appears to be an alarming regularity of well-seasoned EADD'ers who pass away in drug-related deaths.  Makes me wonder if the community is actually any safer in its practises than the general drug-using population.



* which is pretty harsh, but not as harsh as catching the big elevator in the sky.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ Perhaps in some cases it is the fault of the drug not the user. It's a risk we take, one time a little could be too much to even the most experienced of users.


----------



## been head

is it wrong for me to asck what he over dosed on ?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

It's not known yet, his friends only relayed his passing not the exact cause, and he kept his drug use off bluelight. I think though it is opiate related.


----------



## B9

Yup probably + downers - I'm speculating but...


----------



## Treacle

Fucking gutted. I've spoke to him for years, and I was only talking to him the other day. Such a nice guy. I can't even type any more words. You will be missed, dude. R.I.P.


----------



## samb834

Can only echo whats already been mentioned... 

Cant say I had any specific interations with Carsick but he is one of the few people on BL whose posts I always seemed to notice and seemed to have a good head on his shoulders...

RIP dude, you will be missed...


----------



## DS_

This is such a shame although I suspected something was up since he wasn't answering his phone or msn and we'd often talk so this seemed very bizarre.

I concur with what the others have said, a very genuine and intelligent bloke. 

I just saw him on new years eve and I dragged him along to a non-psypants freeparty and we had a good time. 

I couldn't actually believe it when I found out and even went as far as to ring his phone in the vain hope that he would answer but was met with a rather depressing "This person is unable to take your call".

It's times like these that being religous seems beneficial. He will be missed.


----------



## sundayraver

RIP mate


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

DS_ said:


> This is such a shame although I suspected something was up since he wasn't answering his phone or msn and we'd often talk so this seemed very bizarre.
> 
> I concur with what the others have said, a very genuine and intelligent bloke.
> 
> I just saw him on new years eve and I dragged him along to a non-psypants freeparty and we had a good time.
> 
> I couldn't actually believe it when I found out and even went as far as to ring his phone in the vain hope that he would answer but was met with a rather depressing "This person is unable to take your call".
> 
> It's times like these that being religous seems beneficial. He will be missed.



Ah so that's where he went! I spoke to him on New years eve, he was thinking of coming to Tribe of Frog, but he said he wasn't sure if he could be bothered.


----------



## bogman

i never met or spoke to him,my loss.

he sounded like a great bloke=loved a festival and party.

he was a friend most of us never got to meet.

R I P


----------



## Hector

rip


----------



## Fishface

What a waste - bless you, Michael - thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## Red Arrow

what everyone else said


----------



## spork

So sad.  

Please take care of yourselves everyone.


----------



## masaz

duck_racer said:


> What is the quote and bout friends, weddings and funerals?
> 
> Some old names on this thread.



Was thinking that myself, shame about the occasion


----------



## eclipsedesign

I was trying to dig up that picture of him in the pics thread of the festival and tent (the one where he looks like a grinning cheshire cat) but couldn't find it..


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

I was going to post it earlier. It's such a happy picture.


----------



## monstanoodle

Good stuff Cherry... I was just laying there last night for hours thinking about this and the others we've lost here over the years...

To all of them, to their family and their friends - Take good care of yourself, all of you ♥


----------



## relaxwv

Rip


----------



## eclipsedesign

Nice one cherry!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> I was going to post it earlier. It's such a happy picture.



It needed to be on this page too.


----------



## Kava

I was going to post that picture this morning but I never did. I remember commenting on it. Saying he looked so happy, or something along that lines. 

That picuture is one of the many reasons I'm a bit cut up.


----------



## ferrett1979

In total shock, only spoke to him recently, seemed to be trying to sort himself in this new year. RIP


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ He was! He'd mentioned loads to me about doing things in the new year once me and Michael moved to Bristol. 

I wish i'd met up with him last Wednesday like we'd arranged. Darn snow.


----------



## tribal girl

Argh, fucking hell.


----------



## titaniaII

Rip


----------



## DS_

I was also going to post that picture but I thought some people may object for some reason (No logical reason.)

I'm glad someone did as It's a great picture.


----------



## axl blaze

you will be missed


----------



## felix

and who can forget:


----------



## Evad

*carsickscockimplants.jpg*
nah, maybe not the right time


----------



## brokenbrain




----------



## koneko

And he loved "big bosomy hugs" the best


----------



## felix

he NEVER used smileys. so sometimes we would quickly edit his posts to insert the odd  or :D here and there out of mischief.  i don't think it ever bothered him, he just ignored it and gave it the contempt it deserved.


----------



## DS_

felix said:


> and who can forget:



He did that himself. Crazy, crazy man.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Aye I remember when he was doing that, one little bit at a time.


----------



## PepperSocks

Rip


----------



## Arzi

allah yer7amak ya into awadem


----------



## adam562

I remember when he posted that pic. I knew he had posted recently and was trying to remember what he looked like. A very happy pic 

I didn't know him at all, but I remember him always posting. Really sad.


----------



## JV

i hope you find what youre looking for carsick.  i enjoyed your posts.


----------



## 1024

Remember trying to find his flat whilst he was on acid trying to get nitrous, walking around Bristol in a dazed and confused state, miss you man.

RIP.


----------



## DzNutz

i liked his posts, another level from a lot of others... 

R.I.P.


----------



## monstanoodle

Those are some wonderful pics of him Felix & Cherry 
I remember saying this at the time of losing another member of the EADD crew:

Let's all try to remember the good things he did in his life for himself and others.

I couldn't say much at the time as it brought back feelings of someone I was quite close to who was lost due to Pneumonia coupled with swine flu a couple of months ago...
She was the first person to greet me and many others at the Depression chatroom and forum I attend and made so many people feel welcome and did so much for others.

I'm sorry to derail this thread, but I hope it was a painless passing and that he was at peace when it happened..

Rest well comrade... Drift off into the peace you left us in... ♥♥♥


----------



## Scire

Insane.

EDIT: It's really crazy. I didn't know him at all, but his username and avatar are recognisable to me. It's not so much a sense of loss to me, I have lost a fellow poster and potential friend but I can't really claim to have lost someone that I've never known as a friend. Instead I'm left with an unsettling feeling, almost like  the world has changed, and it will never been the same again. The frightening thing is I wouldn't have even known the world had changed if it wasn't for this thread. Carsick will never post again, and I would have continued my activity, not noticing the posts that, while not missing could have been there and changed entire threads.

Forums offer very remote connections to a large number of people, and I suspect this is far from the only time a poster I've interacted with has died, but it is the first time I've known that it has happened.

I'm sure he was a good bloke, I don't want to sound disingenuous so I'll let the people who did know him make the tributes, the above is more self-reflection really.


----------



## L2R

rip


----------



## jackie jones

cherrycolouredfunk said:


> I was going to post it earlier. It's such a happy picture.



Such a beautiful smile


----------



## pink panter

R.i.p.


----------



## PsycNight

Rip


----------



## Ghostface

Hope you are in a better place!


----------



## Jackal

Ah fuck.

R.I.P Carsick.

One of the few bluelighters I have met in the flesh, hope he's in a happier place.


----------



## Danny Weed

R.i.p


----------



## tekkeN

he was a poster who I recognized soon after joining Bluelight rest in peace 

_We sometimes congratulate ourselves at the moment of waking from a troubled dream: it may be so the moment after death _


----------



## massiveinminiature

*Sadness alround xxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## harryhoofter

Rip


----------



## tanj

RIP Jasper  What a terrible shame.


----------



## HouseFever

RIP. 
I never knew him personally, but always took the time to read his informative and funny posts. Seemed like a happy go lucky, kind of guy. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## @lterEgo

nooooooooooo 

i met carsick while living in the uk last year and he showed us an unforgettable time in bristol. he was one of those bluelighters who loved partying to excess, but he was amazingly intelligent and really seemed to be the type who could always handle his dosages. i hope he has found an all-night party to crash in the next realm.

what a loss. RIP michael, you will be missed


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

RIP Carsick


----------



## lazygit

FUCK, Can't believe it. i don't know what to say but whats allready been said and hope you've gone onto somewhere better and maybe catch you in the afterlife.


----------



## watsons torment

rip


----------



## cletus

Aww man sickie...this is awful news.

Rest in peace dude


----------



## JB

I saw this on facebook the the other day and haven't really wanted to come on bluelight since.

We'll miss you big time mate  I'll always remember the good times we've had and how can I forget the sight of the penile implants 

See you soon, but not too soon I hope. I don't want to be the next one to go so hopefully some good will come of this in a twisted way. Downers are a bitch.


----------



## katmeow

Rest easy.


----------



## granddad

Hi. It's not like I knew carsick very well, but we had met and he was a really good lad.
I just wanted to say sorry, I know it's a bit late but I don't really get the internet very often.
This is such a terrible thing to happen and all I can say is I know it's sturred in me old memories of other past bluelighters we've lost as im sure it has in others. I hope everyones cush and I hope carsick is in a happy place.


----------



## marley

Rip


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Evad said:


> It has sadly come to our attention that Carsick passed away over the weekend.
> He was found dead on saturday night of a suspected drug overdose.
> Gutted to lose another fellow bluelighter and friend.
> 
> Leave all your thoughts and wishes here, it will eventually be moved to the BL shrine.
> 
> RIP Michael



OH MY GOD WHAT?

That's so sad!  He was here...seemingly days ago...



RIP Buddy, Enjoy the never ending bellringer of the post-death DMT experience.  

I can't believe he's gone!  He was just in OD like...seemingly within weeks of now!  

Much love and peace to his family and friends!


----------



## swilow

Bad. 

R.I.P


----------



## longislandny

rip


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

rest in peace.


----------



## Bill

He always seemed really cool, rip

:[


----------



## she phoenix

I can hardly believe it...


----------



## zephyr

Very sad news, what posts I saw of his were uplifting, funny and jovial. I hope his passing was as peaceful as possible and his close friends and family can recover from this loss.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

Oh fuck, that's suck. R.I.P


----------



## Kava

cherrycolouredfunk said:


>


----------



## 4-OH

Fucking jesus christ I can't believe it, I had started talking to him again around Christmas he was telling me he was really going to sort his life out.

Such a sad loss, RIP mate, you made me feel welcome in this weird wide world of forums, you were the first one to talk to me.

Thank you


----------



## stellablue

Damn, that is really sad news. R.I.P. Carsick.


----------



## rickolasnice

Rest in peace, Carsick.

Have a good one


----------



## getreal

Awe, so very sad.  RIP Carsick.


----------



## star1980craft

its not nice when you hear of things like this happening, RIP


----------



## takerefuge

r.i.p 

  

love to his loved ones man 
it sucks that another beautiful  soul has been ripped from our earth


----------



## Pharcyde

see ya some other time bro


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

dayuuuuum RIP dude


----------



## Mugz

RIP Carsick 

Was really sorry to hear the news, used to speak to him on msn quite a bit and had a few chances to meet up with him but it never happened. I always assumed that we would meet up someday. It's a real shame, he was a really good guy that will be missed by a lot of people.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

Sad news indeed - RIP


----------



## Putingrad

always liked his posts, and that distinctive avatar... RIP, this is really sad for BL


----------



## fivelinefury

So sad. Cya mate.


----------



## Free_Man**

Never really knew the guy - but read a couple of his posts and they were good advice.

I can see he will be missed 

RIP


----------



## androoo

RIP dude


----------



## koneko

Been thinking about you  still can't believe you're not here any more


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rest in Peace, Carsick!


----------



## Shaman_RN

I'm new to the community but I'd still like to place my respect.  Rest in peace.


----------



## The Liberal Media

RIP Carsick


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Was just clearing up my inbox when I saw a few messages i'd got off him not so long ago, giving me advice and stuff.

RIP again fella.


----------



## harley89

Rest in peace man, your in a better place now :-(


----------



## Red Arrow

some pics michaels sister put on facebook


----------



## Infinite Jest

Oh man. I didn't see this at the time, I was travelling without 'net access.

So sorry to hear this - only met Michael once (at Tribe of Frog when some of us came down from London) but he was a cool and generous guy.

Fuck . RIP


----------



## koneko

EADD is thinking and talking about you Michael 

Peace xxx


----------



## happyus

rip


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I just stumbled across this. Rest in peace man. I didn't really know him but I've read his posts from time to time. He seemed like a very decent person. I really hate that he's gone.


----------



## JB

Miss you buddy. x





How I'll remember you.


----------



## tambourine-man

^ great pic

Still can't believe we lost him.


----------



## DS_

If there is an after life he's just had some great company arrive I know Evad and Carsick never met but I'm sure they'll get along. Carsick might have to lay off the psytrance though.


----------

